# Sa Labour Day Social Gathering



## GMK (10/8/04)

Hi Guys,

If there is sufficient interst from Adelaide AHB members for a social get together on Sat 02Oct2004 - the Labour Day long weekend at the Barossa BrewHaus - i will hold one.

Wives and kids most welcome....

BYO meat & a salad/desert for BBQ Tea - Crispy has kindly offered to be BBQ Master and cook as long as his glass is kept full.

Kick off from 3.00pm - so you can make a day of it and tour a few of the local wineries - check out the local craft shop - Lyndoch Spinifex Arts & Crafts - that sells GMK's wood turning crafts as well as a huge selection of other crafts....

I will not be brewing that day - but if anyone wants to brew on the day - send me a PM as i dont mind letting them use my gear...

Alternatively, if anyone els wants to volunteer their place for a get together - i am happy with that.

Over to you and your family....


----------



## Kai (12/8/04)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind rocking up if there's going to be a reasonable turnout.


----------



## jayse (13/8/04)

Too early to say yet, but what ever happens you can be sure i'll do my best to be in it. :chug: 

Seeya all on labour day, i'll leave the labour out and 'liberal'y drink beer.
Jayse


----------



## wee stu (14/8/04)

I'm interested, but I'll have to see if six foot nigel will let me go.

I can appreciate why the 3pm start, but does that leave a lot of time for the brewer to do his work? When does daylight saving start?

Like Jayse says - bit too early to be definite, but definitely interested. 

All we need is for some brave soul to step up to the plate and take over the brewing. Once that's organised, I reckon the rest will come running!


----------



## GMK (14/8/04)

the brewer can come over early - rock up around lunch time...

Ask Nigel - he might want to brew


----------



## Jazman (15/8/04)

see how we go if i am going brew it be around lunch time at the latest i wait till the tim comes close


----------



## wee stu (15/8/04)

OK - Jazman is the brewer. at least I think that's what you said Jaz. 

If Jazman pulls a hammy, or something else crops up to stop him, I'm prepared to be second up to the plate.

With that sorted, it's time to figure out how many might rock up, if only to work out how busy Crispy will be at the barbie. The reputation of SA as the hub of AHB gatherings is on the line

C'mon guys - it is a generous offer from Ken, or has he done something wrong? (this is a rhetorical question, I don't really want a list - some of you might get RSI B) )


----------



## Jazman (15/8/04)

as i had said stu i wait and see what hapens close to the date as with what ever so it still may be u stu to brew as it isnt definate yet 

It depends on a few things on that weekend plus by then i may have heaps of beer


----------



## GMK (15/8/04)

wee stu said:


> C'mon guys - it is a generous offer from Ken, or has he done something wrong? (this is a rhetorical question, I don't really want a list - some of you might get RSI B) )


 Thanks Wee Stu.....

RSI from what he has done wrong - or what he has done right.....


----------



## wee stu (15/8/04)

GMK said:


> RSI from what he has done wrong - or what he has done right.....


 That's a rhetorical question too Ken, isn't it?

And Jaz - c'mon mate, you can never have enough beer!!!


----------



## Kai (15/8/04)

I think I had enough beer tonight. Ooh christ, my poor stomach.


----------



## GMK (15/9/04)

OK...

Just bringing this to the top of the active threads....

So far have...turning up are:

Some Local brewers, 
Datfrog and some mates
Crispy the cook
my dad who is into brewing...

Possibles are:
Jayse
Kai
Wee Stu

come on guys - bring the family do some wine tasting and then rock over.

Still have an opening for some one to brew on th eday on my gear...


----------



## Jovial_Monk (15/9/04)

Saturday, damn! be working at the shop then!

Bugger bugger bugger!

Jovial Monk


----------



## ozdevil (15/9/04)

Gday Gmk

At this stage i am a possible but can't make a promise yet as i am currently buy with work and wont even know wether i will be wroking that weekend yet...


If i can get there i will but i am sure you will have a great evening just the same


cheers and many beers
ozdevil


----------



## GMK (28/9/04)

OK Guys - this weekend - be there or be square...

hope to see you at the Barossa BrewHaus....

Byo some meat and either a salad/desert and the wife and kids...

GMK


----------



## GMK (28/9/04)

For the guys taht are coming up this weekend - just PM me and i will e-mail you a map showing where my house is...

Hope to see you there.


----------



## big d (28/9/04)

either way have a great brewday ken.
btw what are you planning on putting down on the day?

cheers
big d

whos wishing once again he was in sth oz


----------



## GMK (28/9/04)

i am waiting for a volunteer to brew on my gear...

No takers so far...


----------



## wee stu (28/9/04)

were up to about 80% probable , though two out of three are crook with wogs just now - hopefully we'll be out of quarantine by Saturday!


----------



## Jazman (28/9/04)

sorry can make doing a brew day with my father it his first ag grain and im supervising him plus lots of beer things going on too will try to make it to the barrossa brew house one day


----------



## big d (28/9/04)

hope your brew day with your father goes well jaz.he can blame you for the new addiction to beer things.  

big d


----------



## Jazman (28/9/04)

well i know my mother aint impressed and he has been brewing for long as i have so he is taking the step straight from k+k to all grain


----------



## GMK (29/9/04)

Been asked a question or 2 on the start time - so feel free to rock up from 1.30pm.

Still need an avid brewer to rock on around 11.00am to brew on my gear.....

.................any takers out there?


----------



## wee stu (30/9/04)

Is it nice and clean Kenny??
Lots of sanitiser on hand for brew day??
Got a good chiller so wort gets cooled and can be taken home aerated for the yeast, but not stuffed up by HSA??

Last time I brewed at someone else's place on their gear I ended up chucking the whole lot away!! h34r: 

Note - this doesn't mean I am necessarily brewing - just asking questions of relevance to any avid brewer who might be contemplating the deed.


----------



## GMK (30/9/04)

My All Grain gear consists of:
- 30 ltr Urn as a HLT
- 10 Gallon rubbermaid with SS False Bottom as Mash Tun
- 65ltr aluminium electric copper washer as the Kettle.

Barley Crusher Grain Mill
St Pats Convoluted Copper Counter Flow Wort chiller
SS Mash Padle and SS spoon
Electric immersion element for step mashes and for use in the kettle.
Electronic timer and thermometer probe.
Digital Scales for measuring ingredients.
IDRA pump for recirc of the wort prior to sparging.
Refrig grade holed Copper Coil as the sparge spiral.
Refractometer
ProMash on Computer
4 x standard fermenters, 2 x 60 ltr fermenters - 
~3 primary - robust porter AG, IPA coopers kits&bits, double Munich Helles - cans.
~ one in the fridge secondary CC Ruby Red AG.

For pleasant reading:
Beer Captured, Award wining Homebrew recipe Book, History of Beer encyclopedia - great for beer styles, another book on designing great beers; lent out Great Beer from Kits.

For Brewing, I have approx:
- 10kgs of different hops.
- 100kgs of different grains - Marris Otter, Cryer Ale Malt, Pilsner, MunichI and II, Wheat, Dark Wheat, Caramunich, Vienna, as well as speciality malts - choc, roast barley, crystal, amber, smoked, melanoidin, black, caraaroma etc.
- 9 different liquid yeasts - 1026, 1728, scotish ale, 1332, 2007, belgian Abbey Ale II, 1028, mead, cider, (and before anyone asks - no Zinfadel yet) etc.

Adjuncts - not for the purists - 
- 4kg of honey
- Dark Brown Sugar.
- Belgian Candi Sugar
- Lactose
- Amber LME
- Light DME
- Dextrose
- Rice Hulls
- Oats
- Dark compound Cooking Choc
- Salts - gypsum, chalk, epson, sea salt.
- yeast nutrient
- French Grape Tanin and tartaric acid.

Brewing with Cans - Coopers Sparkling ALe, Muntons Scotish Ale, coopers Ginger Beer, apple cider can mix.
Brewing with kits - 3 x Grumpys Theakstons Old Peculiar Kits.

For those Drinking - 3 taps on the fridge - 3 kegs currently with:
- Theakstons - extract/partial.
- Coopers Pale Ale - Kits and Bits
- Barossa Breakfast stout - >7% All Grain Oatmeal stout.
- Grumpys Boston Cream gassed, refrigerated and ready to drop in when one keg emptys.
- some Mead and Cider.

For those Eating - BYO meat and a salad/Desert.
Crispy the cook will be cooking the BBQ....

I want to enjoy the Day - so dont want to brew - but drink.

So - with all that stuff - someone should be able to brew almost anything....

........



:lol: :chug:


----------



## wee stu (30/9/04)

wee stu said:


> OK - Jazman is the brewer. at least I think that's what you said Jaz.
> 
> If Jazman pulls a hammy, or something else crops up to stop him, I'm prepared to be second up to the plate.


Hoist by his own petard, wee stu walks gingerly up to the plate :unsure: !!

Thinking of a simple, but bigish beer, borrowed from Randy Mosher's Fallen Angel Strong Pale Beligan Ale in his Radical Brewing book.

Might make up to 36L, with Kenny fermenting half with belgian abbey 2, and me doing half with Wyeast 1728 Scottish. The original yeast used in Duvel came from McEwan's brewery in Edinburgh, and I believe the source for 1728 was from them too, so the yeast is a little piece of brewing revisionism/

thinking along the lines of

9.5kg Weyermann Pilsner
1kg Weyerman Carapils
1kg Belgian Kandi Sugar


50gm (5.4%) Styrian Goldings 60min
50gm (5.4%) Styrian Goldings 30min
56gm Saaz (2.8%) 30 min
42gm Saaz end of boil

Guessing I might strike 70% on foreign soil. that could lead to 1.073 og and about 33 ibus.

A step infusion mash might be the go, but on public display, lacking confidence and experience, and with much drink around a simple infusion might be the reality.

Only AG 4 so comments, as always, welcome.


----------



## GMK (30/9/04)

Looks good Wee Stu - as u have stepped upt o the plate - i will be the catcher.

I like to Mash Hop and do FWH - First Wort Hopping.
Do you want to have a go at that.

As we only have SAAZ plugs - would need to Mash Hop with Styrian Goldings - say 100gms.
Then add the 50gms of styrian as FWH before the boil - what IBUS does that give us.

Step mash of 48 degrees for 30 mins then 66 for 60mins.

Only Ideas - you are the brewmiester on the day - so it rests with you.


----------



## wee stu (30/9/04)

GMK said:


> I like to Mash Hop and do FWH - First Wort Hopping.
> Do you want to have a go at that.


 I've been at one of your brew days before, first rule of brewinig with GMK - don't let him near the hops!!!  

Isn't that right Jayse


----------



## Jazman (30/9/04)

forget the mash hops and fwh hops stu recipe looks fine a big beer and dont see a big need to step mash with those highly modified malsts


----------



## GMK (30/9/04)

wee stu said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > I like to Mash Hop and do FWH - First Wort Hopping.
> ...


 OK then Wee Stu....

U add the Mash Hops and the FWH....

I will just catch them when they fall...


----------



## wee stu (30/9/04)

Jazman said:


> forget the mash hops and fwh hops stu recipe looks fine a big beer and dont see a big need to step mash with those highly modified malsts


 Sorry Ken, Jazman wins - he is bigger than me for one, and he has more hair


----------

